
RV Office of David McKinney - heyalexej
http://davidmckinney.com/blog/2013/12/29/redesigning-the-office
======
czbond
I love this! I 1) abhor offices and 2) feel like i should be outdoors most of
the time. This seems like an unbelievably good compromise.

